# Switching from eircom for phone/broadband bundle



## shavo25 (17 Sep 2009)

Looked into perlico and everybody complains about their customer service so not going there. What about imagine, anybody have complaints or good reviews for this company?


----------



## jif_000 (23 Sep 2009)

my only complaint of that company is that there broadband has a limit.


----------



## pinoyireland (11 Nov 2009)

also add that it is only a lot  less than 1mb for the 3mb that they promise on their ad. cant wait to switch on another provider. perlico? forget about it my friend. hope it is not too late.


----------

